# The first results are in



## taffaej (Feb 20, 2012)

The results from my first refining EVER are in... I think it went quite well, and really super easy. I used the AP and some really poor quality computer scrap. I still need to refine the gold and filter the black stuff out but the first hurdle is done. 

The cup weight was 4 grams, after placing the gold in it the weight went to 8 but with a touch of AP and sediment still in there I am expecting the real weight to be more like 2 grams but we will see.
Thanks to everyone’s posts on this board I was able to accomplish this pretty darn easy and for less than $50 bucks.


----------



## taffaej (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh yes… the second batch is brewing and it is looking good as well.


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 20, 2012)

taffaej said:


> Oh yes… the second batch is brewing and it is looking good as well.



Maybe it is just me but it looks like solution is boiling. If you use heat turn it down considerably. Do not boil AP, oxidizer will do most of work, I think that air bubbler is far better to speed up process than heat.


----------



## taffaej (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh no it's not boiling... I would be too scared to heat it up…. I have an air pump going into it. (The fish tank kind). From what I can tell the AP seems to work better after I started the pump, and then I usually agitate it a couple times a day for good measure. 

The AP is getting really dark and I still have many "firsts" ahead of me like getting my getting the gold out of my solution which it has tested positive for, and then trying to figure out what if anything else I can get out of the solution. I’m partial to silver even more so than gold, but there hasn’t been a whole lot of silver that I have seen go in the bucket. Heck I’m not even sure how to get silver out or if it’s possible…. I haven’t gotten that far in my research.


----------

